# 07 + spec hesitation every now and again? (knock sensor) mythe?



## Thrusty (Feb 3, 2013)

So when im driving for about 20 min I once in a while feel my 07 spec buck . It doesnt stop until I shut off and restart. Im told there is no fix unless you dyno mat the donut looking knock sensor or install a subaru sensor. Seems to happen more now that I got an intake. Also I always put 93 octane in. recomended! Anyone please is this all a mythe? Any recalls or anyone relate?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
1 - How old are the spark plugs? They should be changed every 105,000 MI.
2 - Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool. Possible fault codes could point you to the problem
3 - Since you installed a K&N air filter, the possible oil mist from the filter element could have contaminated the MAF hot wire. Remove the MAF and clean it. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips. 

It's best to stay with the OEM air filter assembly. All of those aftermarket air intake setups are a waste of money and don't give more HP; just a lot of noise and sometimes cause problems.


----------



## Thrusty (Feb 3, 2013)

I have had this car for 2 years since 14,500 miles now I have 50,000. @ 38,500 my car died and the problem was the ecm fried before I had even had an air system. After that was fixed by the dealer. around 40,000 miles is when the typhoon was installed. Also since I owned this car its always done this same thing. The dealer couldnt tell me what it was and because there isnt or never has had an engine lite on so doesnt show any codes. the intake does give more pwr when needed and does save gas while normal driving . I avg 24.5 mpg . Highway combined with around town. Car avg on hwy is 70_80mph. if it acts up I shut it off and restart it and it will be fine smtms for an hr dr even. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

